# Downstairs Neighbour Stealing internet through spliced cable line



## lukeMac (Jul 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure that my Downstairs neighbour has spliced my internet cable line. It seems like my internet is running slowly but i could just be paranoid. Would this effect my speed? I am using rogers high speed. 

Any suggestions welcome.

Thx


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

lukeMac said:


> I am pretty sure that my Downstairs neighbour has spliced my internet cable line. It seems like my internet is running slowly but i could just be paranoid. Would this effect my speed? I am using rogers high speed.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thx


Wouldnt he have to jump on your internet connection somewhere AFTER your modem is connected?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

lukeMac said:


> I am pretty sure that my Downstairs neighbour has spliced my internet cable line. It seems like my internet is running slowly but i could just be paranoid. Would this effect my speed? I am using rogers high speed.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thx


Not possible, actually.

The Cable line carries an FM signal, which requires a cable modem to decode it to an Ethernet signal. IF the neighbor has a cable modem of their own, then they could possibly be using the same physical cable to attach to the Cablevision network, but I would assume that Rogers would have had to activate that, and it would not be on your account. 

IIRC the number of neighbors that you have attached in your local area does affect your maximum speed, but that is inevitable whether or not they are in the same building.
Cable Speed - How Fast Is Cable Modem Internet?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lukeMac said:


> I am pretty sure that my Downstairs neighbour has spliced my internet cable line. It seems like my internet is running slowly but i could just be paranoid. Would this effect my speed? I am using rogers high speed.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thx


The comment above is correct. You can't just splice in without expertise in hacking beyond what most people would possess.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CanadaRAM said:


> Not possible, actually.
> 
> The Cable line carries an FM signal, which requires a cable modem to decode it to an Ethernet signal. IF the neighbor has a cable modem of their own, then they could possibly be using the same physical cable to attach to the Cablevision network, but I would assume that Rogers would have had to activate that, and it would not be on your account.
> 
> ...


Not sure about Rogers but when they hooked up our cable internet they needed to list the MAC address of the modem, otherwise no go.

So unless your modem is outside of your living space it seems very unlikely that your neighbour could have spliced into your signal. Now for basic TV that is another matter.


----------



## lukeMac (Jul 5, 2009)

*my brother and girlfriend conspired to break my router...*

At the risk of being too technical, the outside cable runs into a black plastic box and i use a blue cable from that box directly into my mac. It is the outside line that seems to be split and running into the downstairs apt.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

lukeMac said:


> At the risk of being too technical, the outside cable runs into a black plastic box and i use a blue cable from that box directly into my mac. It is the outside line that seems to be split and running into the downstairs apt.


Why fret about it? Just call Rogers and tell them what you suspect. They'll have a tech there, likely that day to check it out. They frown on signal theft and if the neighbour is stealing, let Rogers deal with him.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Now this is getting interesting. Are you related to this neighbour?

By all means, go ahead and get technical.

But please when you call Rogers just say that you are having poor signal and you noticed a wire outside. Don't directly accuse someone of fraud unless you have more information than you are providing.

And you mean your brother and his girlfriend, or your brother and *your* girlfriend. This is almost getting biblical.




lukeMac said:


> *my brother and girlfriend conspired to break my router...
> *
> At the risk of being too technical, the outside cable runs into a black plastic box and i use a blue cable from that box directly into my mac. It is the outside line that seems to be split and running into the downstairs apt.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> But please when you call Rogers just say that you are having poor signal and you noticed a wire outside. Don't directly accuse someone of fraud unless you have more information than you are providing.


Nonsense. Tell them what you suspect. Let them deal with it. If it is not theft, they will advise you, but telling them up front will get your problem on the front burner. You're not accusing anyone directly, just suspicious and want an answer. You will never deal with your neighbour on the issue, Rogers will.

Pussyfooting around the issue will solve nothing.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Funny stuff Trevor.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Trevor, those spots are hilarious!


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice Trevor.

Now LOG OFF! You've been on for like 20 hours now!


----------



## lukeMac (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry I meant my brother and _my_ girlfriend conspired to break my router. 
Actually ex-girlfriend which is why I have time to worry about internet theft. I will probably call rogers on the down low and hope they can deal with the problem or (more likely) allay my suspicions and allow me to move on to other productive endeavors.
Thank you to everyone who responded.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

as others have said, it's unlikely they could have spoofed a cable modem without rogers finding out.... but they could be using a spliced line to steal the cable tv signal. 

that would be a more likely scenario....


----------

